# [SOLVED] Problem z ATI Radeon HD3650 i Xorg'iem

## and1987

Od kilku dni walczę z X'sami, jak na razie  bezskutecznie. Mam kartę graficzną ATI Radeon HD 3650 z sterownikiem xf86-video-ati

Xorg.0.log

http://wklej.org/id/302552/

xorg.conf

http://wklej.org/id/302554/

rc-status

http://wklej.org/id/303462/

lspci

```

...

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

...

```

lsmod

http://wklej.org/id/303464/

emerge --info

http://wklej.org/id/303262/

/src/usr/linux/.config http://wklej.org/id/301423/

Po wydaniu polecenia glxinfo wyświetla się : "Error: unable to open display"

Z góry dziękuje za wszelką pomoc.Last edited by and1987 on Fri Mar 26, 2010 11:54 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## lsdudi

bo  nie macie towarzyszu drm aktywnego ...

```
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI. 
```

Trudno powiedzieć co jest tego powodem 

przekompiluj libdrm xorga i mese 

a tak BTW Polecam przejscie na kernel 2.6.33 (KMS) i rozwojowy xorg

----------

## and1987

A można ręcznie odpalić drm. Dodam jeszcze że podczas uruchomienia systemu z live dvd X11 włącza się bez problemu.

----------

## sebas86

Jesli instalujesz najnowsze xf86-video-ati prawdopodobnie potrzebujesz tez wsparcia nowszego sterownika DRM w jadrze (sprawdz w jakiej wersji masz aktualne jadro, osobiscie uzywam 2.6.33), libdrm zdaje sie jest do czego innego (pewnie proxy pomiedzy sterownikiem DRM w jadrze a X.org-iem) ale takze go potrzebujesz w wersji najnowszej. Sam ostatnio stawiam Gentoo od nowa i dziala mi ten sterownik praktycznie z buta, na karcie RadeonHD 3450.

Pakiety w wersji:

xf86-video-ati 6.12.192

gentoo-sources 2.6.33

libdrm 2.4.19

----------

## lsdudi

 *and1987 wrote:*   

> A można ręcznie odpalić drm. Dodam jeszcze że podczas uruchomienia systemu z live dvd X11 włącza się bez problemu.

 

przekompiluj mese i xorga prawdopodobnie updatną się libdrm a wtedy trzeba przekompilować te pakiety

----------

## and1987

Przesiadłem się na kernel 2.6.33.1 i poprzednie błędy zniknęły ale niestety pojawiły się nowe:

Xorg.0.log

http://wklej.org/id/303455/

rc-update show

```

               acpid |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot default                  

              net.lo | boot default                  

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot default                  

          vixie-cron |      default     

```

Last edited by and1987 on Wed Mar 24, 2010 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) 
```

u mnie 

```
equery b  /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

 * Searching for /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so ... 

media-libs/mesa-9999 (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so)
```

morał : która wersja mesy?

----------

## and1987

```

equery b  /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

 * Searching for /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so ...

```

Nie mam pakietu r600_dri.so jak go zainstalować?

----------

## lsdudi

 *and1987 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> equery b  /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so
> ...

 

to polecenie pokazuje do jakiego pakietu plik należy 

w moim wypadku jest to media-libs/mesa

pytam się w jakiej wersji masz ten pakiet

----------

## and1987

Nie mam takiego pliku u mnie: "/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so "

----------

## lsdudi

to już wiemy

wersja pakietu 

```
emerge mesa -vp
```

----------

## and1987

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.5.2  USE="nptl -debug -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeonhd -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## lsdudi

 *and1987 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

z tego co widzę masz wersje stable 

musisz użyć rozwojowej wersji mesy xorga i libdrm

----------

## and1987

Którą wersje powinienem zainstalować:

     media-libs/mesa-7.5.2

     media-libs/mesa-7.6.1

     media-libs/mesa-7.7-r1

     media-libs/mesa-7.7.1_rc2

     media-libs/mesa-7.8_rc2

     x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.13

     x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.15

     x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.16

     x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.17

     x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.18

     x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.18_pre20100211-r1

     x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.18_pre20100211

     x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.19

     x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1

     x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.192

     x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.5

     x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.6

     x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1

     x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6

Czy muszę odinstalowywać poprzednie wersje?

----------

## lsdudi

 *and1987 wrote:*   

> Którą wersje powinienem zainstalować:
> 
> 

  najlepiej najnowsze   :Smile: 

 *and1987 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy muszę odinstalowywać poprzednie wersje?

 

Poniekąd ... update pakietu to deinstalacja starego i instalacja nowego ;] tylko że robi to automat

----------

## and1987

Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------

